# 03-04 rookies predictions



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

1. Cleveland Lebron James 6-8 240 PG 
10 pts, 3 rebs, 2 assts

2. *Detroit Darko Milicic 7-0 245 PF (Serbia-Montenegro) 1985 
13 pts, 8 rebs, 3 assts

3. Denver
Carmelo Anthony 6-8 220 SF 
17 pts, 4 rebs, 3 assts

4. Toronto Chris Bosh 6-11 210 PF 
16 pts, 6 rebs, 1 asst

5. Miami TJ Ford 5-11 165 PG 
15 pts, 2 rebs, 5 assts


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

:laugh: LeBron 10 pts 3 bds and 2 assists yeah u can hate on him but thats beyond hating u gotta be realistic i could do that little


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

realistically, James(Magic) is better than Dunleavy (Larry Bird), but not much.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Mike Dunleavy is Larry Bird then I'm Jesus Christ Whoever came up with that must of been on acid at the time


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

mike dunleavy = lebron...lol


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow those are some pretty harsh predictions for Lebron. 
15 pts, 5 reb, 5 ast... that seems more like it.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

This is a post best reserved for right before the start of the season. Too many unknowns at this time. Ex. LeBron - 

Will R.Davis be there? D.Miles? Any veterans brought in? Who will his coach be? etc....

That being said I believe he will average more than 10ppg on a CLE team that was miserable last year. He better or people will be all over him, which is too bad, but the way the world of sports is today.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

Recall that DaJuan Wagner scored 13 PPG last year on the Cavs while getting irregular playing time. I have no doubt LeBron will be at least able to acomplish that.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Riley hinted that he was leaning toward dealing the pick.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Wow those are some pretty harsh predictions for Lebron.
> 15 pts, 5 reb, 5 ast... that seems more like it.


I disgree.
Wagner scored 13 per game because he was ready. Wagner, Z, Davis need to take more shots than james.
James can have 5 rebs? that 's close to Nene Hilario.
James can have 5 assts? that's close to Francis.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> mike dunleavy = lebron...lol


Dunleavy is ready, James is not. James can't score inside when Shaq, Yao,Duncan, Sabos ... defend him.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

How was Wagner more ready? He was a 19 year old 6'2 guard who had one year of that bastion of fundamental tutoring, Memphis. He shot 37% from the field. Is there any doubt that if LeBron gets as many minutes as Wagner did (30) and is given the green light, he can at least equal that point production?


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

How about this:

LeBron James
12 pts, 3 rebs, 4 asts

Darko Milicic
15 pts, 7 rebs, 2 asts

Carmelo Anthony
14 pts, 5 rebs, 3 asts

Chris Bosh
11 pts, 7 rebs, 1 asts

TJ Ford
9 pts, 2 rebs, 5 asts


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> 
> 
> Dunleavy is ready, James is not. James can't score inside when Shaq, Yao,Duncan, Sabos ... defend him.


Can any SG's score when those guys are covering them inside?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

jeez.. pretty harsh on lebron and also bosh and darko will NOT do that good there first yrs there project players


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

personally, i think this thread is a JOKE...

we seen stuff from Lebron, full high school games, and not to mention ALL STAR GAMES... even tho his competition is high school players... those he play in the all star games are very talented players...

yet people hate on Lebron, and give Darko so much praise, yet he averages only 9 points and somewhere around 4 rebs a game...

sure he plays against men, but is that the only reason to say he will be better than Lebron?

the european game is slower than the leagues... and not to mention... Darko is not as strongly built as Lebron... 

and if we learned anything... his build is whats gon make it possible for him to survive in the league his first year...


and to say that he cant score on the leagues top centers/power forwards is foolish... 

havent allen iverson, bobby jackson, earl boykins proved you wrong?

not to mention the fact that you are matching him up against centers... remember... the scouting report on darko is that he likes to bang in the middle... so lets see what he does with his game in the league...


----------



## feedy (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> 1. Cleveland Lebron James 6-8 240 PG
> 10 pts, 3 rebs, 2 assts
> 
> ...



I can agree with most of these predictions but I think you are being to hard on Lebron James I do not think that his scoring will be that low. Plus I think that Carmelos rebounds will be much higher since that is what he loves to do.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

I think you are right. He may take more shots than Wagner. If he take less than 10 shots (like Yao), my prediction may be correct.

Take 9 shots per game 10 points
take 15 shots per game 17 points. 
but he is not a good rebounder or ...


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> I think you are right. He may take more shots than Wagner. If he take less than 10 shots (like Yao), my prediction may be correct.
> 
> Take 9 shots per game 10 points
> ...


Thats ridiculous hes much more likely 2 take 10 shots a half than 10 shots a game


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> :laugh: LeBron 10 pts 3 bds and 2 assists yeah u can hate on him but thats beyond hating u gotta be realistic i could do that little



No you couldn't


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> Mike Dunleavy is Larry Bird then I'm Jesus Christ Whoever came up with that must of been on acid at the time



No you're not


please....stop this immediately


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> 3. Denver
> Carmelo Anthony 6-8 220 SF
> 17 pts, 4 rebs, 3 assts



Carmelo Anthony's stats will be more like 18 pts, 6 rpg, 3 apg.


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> 1. Cleveland Lebron James 6-8 240 PG
> 10 pts, 3 rebs, 2 assts
> 
> ...


uhuh...
I don't think so!!

1. Cleveland Lebron James 6-8 240 PG 
17 pts, 4 rebs, 4 assts, 2 st, 0.5 bl

2. Detroit Darko Milicic 7-0 245 PF (Serbia-Montenegro) 1985 
17 pts, 7 rebs, 2 assts, 1 st, 2 bl

3. Denver
Carmelo Anthony 6-8 220 SF 
15 pts, 6 rebs, 3 assts, 1 bl, 1st

4. Toronto Chris Bosh 6-11 210 PF 
6 pts, 3 rebs, 1 asst, 0.3 bl, 0.4 st

5. Miami TJ Ford 5-11 165 PG (Traded to LA Clips)
13 pts, 3 rebs, 7 assts, 0 bl , 2 st


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gamadict</b>!
> Recall that DaJuan Wagner scored 13 PPG last year on the Cavs while getting irregular playing time. I have no doubt LeBron will be at least able to acomplish that.


omg wagner did that because he is the "messiah" no highschool basketballer in the history of the game can do what he does. with the exception of a guy once known at mr alcinder and maybe earl manigult. 

wagner is a pure scorer, lebron is more all around, yes he scored alot in hs but that is hs. Wagner did it at a college level as well. And that is why he can do it in the nba. LeBron will be good, but i think he'll realistically have a 12.6ppg 5.4rebs and 5.9 assists. 

maybe his scoring could rise up to 15-17 if the cavs get rid of davis and miles. who knows. too many intangiables atm. one thing for sure, wags will score 18 ppg or close to it.


----------



## GerBullsFan9 (Apr 12, 2003)

milicic might be damn talented,but 17points for a 18year old kid on a finals contender?


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

MILICIC
He'll start with the Pistons..
May'be not in the beginning, but after a few games.. for sure..


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

People still like to hate LeBron when they do not know anything about him. LeBron is WAY better than Dunleavy already. Plus, Wagner only had ONE year in college, which does not mean much when making the big jump to the NBA. I hate when some people here make the worst, irrational prediction just because they are a fan of one player and hate another. Be realistic.

1. LeBron James (pure talent and playing time will get him pretty high)
17 ppg, 5 rpg, 5 apg

2. Darko Milicic (his numbers were only so-so in Europe; 11 ppg?)
10 ppg, 7 rpg, 2 apg

3. Carmelo Anthony (a little less than Caron Butler b/c NBA boby type) 
12 ppg, 5 rpg, 2 apg

4. TJ Ford (didn't score that much in college; average will go way down from that b/c he stuggled a bit finishing his drives to the hoop and it will be much harder now)
7 ppg, 2rpg, 7 apg

5. Chris Bosh (not really sure; not much experience, thin)
9 ppg, 5 rpg, 1 apg


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

Denver might trade #3 because they are NOT impressed with Melo. 18 ppg! He's too slow, has too much body fat, can't rebound aginst his position, and can be kept to the perimeter with a normal NBA defender. Plus, his shooting is not that consistent; he got hot in the tournament. Try 10-13/game.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> I think you are right. He may take more shots than Wagner. If he take less than 10 shots (like Yao), my prediction may be correct.
> 
> Take 9 shots per game 10 points
> ...


more word needed:
If james plays 29 minutes and take 9 shots per game.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

1. Cleveland Lebron James 6-8 240 PG 
15 pts, 4 rebs, 4 asst and probably there's gonna be alot of TO's

2. *Detroit Darko Milicic 7-0 245 PF (Serbia-Montenegro) 1985 
13 pts, 6 rebs, 3 assts

3. Denver
Carmelo Anthony 6-8 220 SF 
17 pts, 6 rebs, 2 assts

4. Toronto Chris Bosh 6-11 210 PF 
8 pts, 4 rebs - no more than 10 pts a game.

5. Miami TJ Ford 5-11 165 PG 
9 pts, 2 rebs, 7 assts


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> Denver might trade #3 because they are NOT impressed with Melo. 18 ppg! He's too slow, has too much body fat, can't rebound aginst his position, and can be kept to the perimeter with a normal NBA defender. Plus, his shooting is not that consistent; he got hot in the tournament. Try 10-13/game.


:no:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: 03-04 rookies predictions*



> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 1. Cleveland Lebron James 6-8 240 PG
> 15 pts, 4 rebs, 4 asst and probably there's gonna be alot of TO's
> 
> ...


If James takes over 12 shots, then Davis, Z and Wagner stats will not be happy. Ford have 7 assts (top 5 PG)


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> Denver might trade #3 because they are NOT impressed with Melo. 18 ppg! He's too slow, has too much body fat, can't rebound aginst his position, and can be kept to the perimeter with a normal NBA defender. Plus, his shooting is not that consistent; he got hot in the tournament. Try 10-13/game.


*This is honestly the worst and most uninformed post in the history of basketballboards.net. It is not even worthy of me to respond to this horrendous fallacy of a grouping of words that made up your post. Terrible, absolutely terrible.*


----------



## DrFunk03 (May 13, 2003)

*1. LeBron James* 18 ppg 5 rpg 2 apg
_There is no reason that LeBron will only average 10-12, If other players can do it, why can't he? 5 rebounds because they are a weak rebounding team, to my point of view. 2 apg because he will be a ball hog._ 

*2. Darko Milicic* 15 ppg 7 rpg 3 apg
_His work ethic is too good for him to average under 15 ppg. He will be a beast and he is so fineese that will even drop the long bomb. Other F/C's wont be able to keep up with this young, athletic player._ 

*3. Carmelo Anthony* 17 ppg 4 rpg 2 apg
_Carmelo will be a high scorer. The Denver Nuggets dont have enough scorers on there team, he will be an instant Impact. ROY is just waiting for Carmelo Anthony._ 

*4. Chris Bosh* 14 ppg 7 rpg 2 apg
_If Vince wasnt in the picture, Bosh could average 18 ppg. He is an Amazing, Athletic player. He could boost up all his stats if he was to work out more. He will give Toronto the desperately needed scoring and rebounding to make this team a playoff team once again._ 

*5. TJ Ford* 13 ppg 3 rpg 5 apg
_TJ Ford is capable of making the Miami Heat a great team again. If Alonzo comes back, to the Heat of course, then TJ can just dish out the ball to Zo down low. Zo can do his thing._


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> *1. LeBron James* 18 ppg 5 rpg 2 apg
> _There is no reason that LeBron will only average 10-12, If other players can do it, why can't he? 5 rebounds because they are a weak rebounding team, to my point of view. 2 apg because he will be a ball hog._
> 
> ...


Why do you post here? Didnt you say that fugazy site was better than this?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Davis, Z and Wagner love to take shots. James is unselfish and is not going to take over 10 shots. 11 points per game is reasonable.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: 03-04 rookies predictions*



> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 1. Cleveland Lebron James 6-8 240 PG
> 15 pts, 4 rebs, 4 asst and probably there's gonna be alot of TO's
> 
> ...


I think that has been the only realistic oNE..except for Darko I'd go
9 Pts,5 rebs...he wont play more than 20 minutes a game guys,hes going to get RAPED at the 4


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Guys seriously Carmelo will NOT average 17 points a game,maybe 13-15.
Lebron is out of highschool guys remember? Dont expect him to be putting up T-Mac numbers and Darko is just too young and inexperienced and at the 4 especially hes going to get worked,same with Bosh unless he bulks up mad


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

If james gets 4 rebs and 4 asst per game, then he is not a good player. Barkley said everybody can score based on how many shots you take.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Jordan and Stern doubt about James.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

don't expect too much on james.


----------



## pistons=darko (May 28, 2003)

Lebron James - 14 ppg 4rpg 3apg If they get rid of davis and maybe miles i can see more outta him

Darko Milicic - 9ppg 6rpg 2apg You gotta give him time to get into the flow of the NBA. Okur started slow and now is sweet.

Carmelo Anthony - 12ppg 5rpg 3apg Who really knows if he will play for denver so he could end up with a lil more or a lil less

Chris Bosh - 8ppg 6rpg 1apg playin in toronto i dont expect much, only person to put up good numbers here is VC.. look at TMAC didnt do much till traded

TJ Ford - 9ppg 2 rpg 5apg Even though i think this is what he gets i want him to do better. If Caron hits his shots TJ's assists will go up. Cause you know Carons the new go to guy


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

James 4rebs and 3assts? If yes, he is an average player.


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

FAT DADDY DOES NOT KNOW WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT. He is taking MJ's comments at face value! MJ is just trying to not put preasure on James. James has already played with MJ many times and MJ knows that he has dominated his games with NBA players. MJ even said that he wants to stay out of predicting James. In reality, only an idiot would think that MJ was telling what he really felt. Same with Stern. He's the commish for cryin out loud. He can't be biased when doing TV interviews.

HEY SPELL CHECKER. THAT WAS AN UNINFORMED POST??? THEN WHY IS THERE A WHOLE TOPIC ON MELO BEING TRADED JUST A FEW DAYS LATER? SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE THE ONE THAT'S UNINFORMED.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

10 ppg for LeBron, that is ridiculous, he is gonna get plenty of shots considering he is the future of that team, i have a feeling ricky davis will be gone next season, dajuan and james will be taking the majority of the shots with big z taking some as well, also remember lebron is known for his un-selfishness and amazing passing abality, this is the most developed high school player i have ever seen, if he can keep his head in the right place he will do just fine.


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tomonia2020</b>!
> 
> HEY SPELL CHECKER. THAT WAS AN UNINFORMED POST??? THEN WHY IS THERE A WHOLE TOPIC ON MELO BEING TRADED JUST A FEW DAYS LATER? SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE THE ONE THAT'S UNINFORMED.


Once again you make yourself look *DUMB*. Why would Denver be willing to trade Carmelo? hmmm. They have a young guy there named Skita and White. Why draft another SF. It makes no sense. Denver's GM is not dumb if you can trade down and get a good player plus a high draft pick you do it. Why? Because if you can get 2 possible stars for 1 you do it every time. I really wouldnt want you to be a GM of my team. If anyone was to be able to search your posts it would show you are a Carmelo hater. So yes your post was severly uninformed. Sorry, try again.:sigh:


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

I expect Lebron stats to depend mostly on if Ricky Davis is or isn't there. Right now, I am expecting him to be there with LeJames playing the point.

Lebron James-14 pts, 5 rbs, 5 asts

Darko Milicic(as good as he might be, I don't think he is just going to be a starter and he isn't going to come straight through and push Mehmet Okur out the rotation. This is a playoff team. I remember everybody expected Rodney White to come in and do his thing but nobody expected them to be a playoff team.) 8 pts, 4 rbs, 1 blk

Carmelo Anthony(these numbers are expecting that he is playing in Denver and will be the #1 option) 17 pts, 6 rbs, 3 asts

Chris Bosh(he will end up being in the coaches doghouse. He will take a while to make an impact) 5 pts, 3 rbs, 1 blk


TJ Ford 8 pts, 8 asts, 2 stls


Am I the only one that doesn't think TJ Ford is going to get chosen in the top 5 though? I wouldn't be surprised at all if Leandrinho Barbosa ends up being the #1 point guard prospect by the time the draft rolls around.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Is James a better rebounder than Butler?

Why his rebs are close to Nene?


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

You are like the 3rd person to ask that question. Nene's Hilario's little 6 rebounds a game isn't like the norm for a 6-11, 260 lb starting pf/c. It probably is one of the lowest averages for a big man of his size that started so many games. Not sure why his rebounding numbers weren't higher since I didn't catch any Denver games this past season. But its not crazy for a PG/SG/SF to average 6 rebounds a game. I can probably name at least 30-40 Guard/small forwards who averaged 5-6 rebounds a game last year.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Dog</b>!
> You are like the 3rd person to ask that question. Nene's Hilario's little 6 rebounds a game isn't like the norm for a 6-11, 260 lb starting pf/c. It probably is one of the lowest averages for a big man of his size that started so many games. Not sure why his rebounding numbers weren't higher since I didn't catch any Denver games this past season. But its not crazy for a PG/SG/SF to average 6 rebounds a game. I can probably name at least 30-40 Guard/small forwards who averaged 5-6 rebounds a game last year.


partly due to howard getting alot and partly due to him running up court trying to get easy buckets. often when a shot went up he was running to halfcourt.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

seriously I think it will be like this...

LeBron James-16ppg,6apg,7rpg
Darko Milicic-7ppg,4rpg,1blk
Carmelo Anthony-14ppg,6rpg,3apg,
Chris Bosh-14ppg,5rpg,2blk
T.J. Ford-4ppg,9apg,1spg
Chris Kaman-7ppg,7rpg,2blk
Mickaël Pietrus-8ppg,2rpg,2apg
Maceaj Lampe-9ppg,9rpg,1blk
Dwayne Wade-13ppg,4rpg,4apg
Mike Sweetney-12ppg,10rpg
Jarvis Hayes-11ppg,4rpg
Travis Outlaw-10ppg,7rpg
Reece Gaines-5ppg,4apg
Leandrinho Barbosa-2ppg,3apg
Nick Collison-9ppg,7rpg,2blk 

sec.round steals

Jerome Beasley-14ppg,7rpg
Jameer Nelson-10ppg,6apg
Ndubi Ebi-9ppg,5rpg,5apg
Matt Carroll-10ppg
Troy Bell 14ppg

It really depends on what team the rookies end up on though


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> seriously I think it will be like this...
> 
> LeBron James-16ppg,6apg,7rpg
> ...


barbosa 2 ppg?? no way. he will have more than that. like 7-8 ppg.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> Mike Dunleavy is Larry Bird then I'm Jesus Christ Whoever came up with that must of been on acid at the time


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_theGREATEST</b>!
> seriously I think it will be like this...
> 
> LeBron James-16ppg,6apg,7rpg
> Darko Milicic-7ppg,4rpg,1blk


worst post ever
James have one more rebounds than nene Hilario.
Darko plays 35 minutes score 7 points


----------

